# Lawn pros lawn care llc: 2009/2010 snow season pictures



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

*Well the snow season is gonna be under way by midnight tonight!​*
I thought I would start a thread to have one place to post everything.

Happy browsing everyone.

Everyone from the area is welcome to post their own pictures as well.

Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

The past week I've been getting equipment ready.

Here is some of it and pictures of the Western getting her final paint job. Next year she's out the door. 
:crying:

:redbounce​


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

*The MVP all Painted:*

Don't worry, the cutting edge is getting replaced Monday.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

*Other equipment*

The new Snow blower, New Power broom, New Salter, and the re-painted plow.


----------



## tom's snow pro (Dec 11, 2008)

How many inches are you expecting?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Tonight 1" to 3"

Tuesday into Wednesday they are talking 6"-8" with wind. So 1' in spots and 1" in others ;-)


----------



## Jayson_109 (Jan 27, 2009)

how does the walker work for you?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Didn't use it for the blizzard. Too much accumulation and not enough time. 3 trucks going and 4 guys shoveling and we're still not done. Going back out at 2:00 a.m. So two hours of laying in bed here i come!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pics, congrats


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, I didn't get pictures of the storm so I'll get som of the piles tomorrow. 

All that I can claim to is the following: I fought the storm and the plow won! But we still aren't done. Going back out tonight at 3:00 a.m


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;899152 said:


> Well, I didn't get pictures of the storm so I'll get som of the piles tomorrow.
> 
> All that I can claim to is the following: I fought the storm and the plow won! But we still aren't done. Going back out tonight at 3:00 a.m


Sounds like you were out for about as long as me. Were your workers pretty tired? Mine were exhausted after the first night.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

You could say that. Of course two new shovel guys decided they didn't want to make $15 an hour to run a shovel or blower


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I got the camera today. Had the McCormick out loading dumps last night. Might be buying a new plow next week. Boss season is coming!


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

is that tractor new?
sure looks like it


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

2 yrs old. 4,500 +/- hrs.

We maintain everything pretty strictly and was regularly. 

We're finalizing a deal on a JD 7420 with a loader. It is going to replace our case MX 110 2wd. So maybe one of the two will get a arctic pusher for 10/11 snow season


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Impressive Tractor! Is that yours?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Drivers side cutting edge ,your missing a bolt...


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

That was before it received its new edge ;-p


----------



## Naudi2u (Jan 1, 2006)

So how did go? The official report was 14.5 in in Scandinavia. I spent 12 hours on just my street and owned drives. See you around pm me if you need help in the area, I have ins and could sub. If not see you at the dux home show again.

Carlo


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Naudi2u;903316 said:


> So how did go? The official report was 14.5 in in Scandinavia. I spent 12 hours on just my street and owned drives. See you around pm me if you need help in the area, I have ins and could sub. If not see you at the dux home show again.
> 
> Carlo


We are looking for subs, look under my profile at my posts for further.

Got to go get ready for tomorrow


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

sub'd looks good man


----------

